# Going on holiday for 2 weeks



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey I am going away for 14 days in January and I am very worried about my tanks. I have an 80g African tank and a 40g community tank. I usually do weekly 30% changes on both and my water is always crystal clear, fish are always healthy. I feed nightly, as much as the hungry Africans will chow down in a few minutes, and I throw sinking wafers in for the Ocellifers.

Usually after a week my nitrates are in the 20-40ppm range depending.

If I got my mom to feed the fish every SECOND night, would the water end up the same as it would after daily feeding for a week?

Or - in other words, if she feeds every second night while I am gone, and no water change is performed for 14 days (oh gosh) will they survive?

My Africans LOVE their food and ALWAYS seem hungry - the thought of feeding them every second day seems cruel! On the days she won't feed them, she won't even put their lights on, I'll just get her to make sure the temps look fine and filters are working.

I'm going to portion out the foods in little sealed bags so she can't overfeed them, cos I know she would give them more food out of love and end up causing deaths LOL.

Should I worry?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They should be fine being fed every other day, and yes, as long as the feedings aren't too much, your water should be okay, too. Just do a water change right before you take off...

Keeping the lights out on the days they don't eat should be fine. :thumb:

I like the idea of dividing out the portions for your mom. It's safer than just giving her a container of fish food and telling her to feed them. I use dixie cups for this purpose, and just wrap saran wrap around them.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Even feeding every three days would work. Better to underfeed than overfeed in this case.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Best thing I have found to use for dividing out food is the medicine compartments that are marked for each day of the week.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I personally have never had good success when othe people have fed my tanks while I was away. I would ask that the fish are only feed twice a week on specific days, and I would have all food premeasured. Also, make sure your mother understands that they are fine, and do not need more food no matter how much they beg. In the wild they do not eat nearly as much as we feed them.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

I left for the holidays last year and was gone from Dec. 21 till Jan. 4th, there were some problems with the person who was supposed to feed them, long story short they didnt eat the whole time. I had zero fish loss in 3 tanks, I was keeping about 25 mbuna in a 75gal, 2 jd's in a 55gal, and a 29gal tropical tank with rams/cory cats/ and tetras. I would not let them go this long on purpose, but i have left them for 5-7 days without thinking twice.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever used the automatic fish feeders? The digital or the blocks that just sit on the bottom of the tank... opcorn:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have never used them, but over in the Health and Illness folder, I've talked to several people who have had problems with using both the auto feeders and the blocks, so it's not something I would do at all. The blocks can really trash a tank, and fish don't seem to take too well to them. The feeders have been known to malfunction.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks just curious...I could see a malfunction...never thought of that...that would be worse then not feeding them at all... :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

cindylou said:


> Thanks just curious...I could see a malfunction...never thought of that...that would be worse then not feeding them at all... :fish: :fish:


I agree!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Just remember that holding females will go a couple of weeks without feeding on anything (at least anything substantial) at all, so don't fret. The advice you've been given is sound, all I want to add is relax, enjoy your holiday, you'll enjoy getting back to your little wet friends I can promise you that, but don't worry unnecessarily >


----------



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I feel more at ease now  i'll portion out the food so they get a bit each second day and that should suffice. And I'll give them a big water change right before I go, and as soon as I come back. It should be fine!


----------

